# Start Of My Eagle Water Colour Painting



## Ichigo

Going to add mountains in the background with a clouded sky


----------



## Ichigo

Now ready to start painting it with water colours


----------



## George924

Very nice start...will be watching this as the color starts to flow


----------



## Ichigo

George924 said:


> Very nice start...will be watching this as the color starts to flow


Thanks my browns I bought should work well


----------



## corydulos

" Do not despise these small beginnings, for the LORD rejoices to see the work begin" - Zechariah 4:10 (NLT)


----------



## Ichigo

Once the mountain colours and eagle colours go in it will look nice


----------



## George924

Looking really great...one thing to keep in mind. There will be reflective light from the sky that will show on the eagle. But do what you are comfortable with and what you know to be in your mind for this piece. Will be watching this come together...


----------



## Ichigo

Ye will try add the reflections on the eagle


----------



## Ichigo




----------



## Ichigo

Almost completed just the eye, mouth and beak to finish


----------



## Ichigo

*My eagle is finally finished*


----------



## Lyndsey R

Hey how do you post pictures you've drawn Ichigo? Very nice eagle!


----------



## Ichigo

Lyndsey R said:


> Hey how do you post pictures you've drawn Ichigo? Very nice eagle!


Thanks I use www.imageshack.us/


----------



## delbasso

This is a great drawing I love how you showed the different stages you did the drawing in, that is amazing. from pencil to shading to coloring that's a great form of artwork right their. Great content.


----------



## Ichigo

chanda95 said:


> I am seeing really nice improvements in your work. Lovely job on this. Your mountains and your overall subject matter are really nice.
> 
> One thing I might suggest in your next painting is to work on not outlining. There is an outline on the head and really you don't need it. The background contrasts enough with the head of the eagle that outlining is not necessary.
> 
> The other thing I noticed is that you put an awful lot of detail in your mountain peak behind the eagle (and it's really lovely - I like it a lot) but not as much detail in the portion in the foreground underneath the eagle.
> 
> You should be proud of this piece though. I think its one of your best ones yet.


Thanks I had the eagle's head the way you said but didn't like it so outlined it a bit to make me happy, since it will be hanging in my room .

Wanted the peak to be the focal point along with the eagle so spent the most time on it and thats how it is also shown in the photo too.

I am getting the painting framed so when its done (hopefully today) I will post a picture of it.


----------



## ncartco

Very good paintings.


----------



## baidyasunita

Yes your idea is better. Mountain with clouded sky. I love this picture.


----------

